# Disque dur ipod classic 4rd



## LauraD (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipod classique 4rd et le disque dure ne semble plus fonctionner. Il y a comme une sorte de claquement au demarrage et l'ipod me demande donc de me connecter a itunes. Mais rien a faire.

Est il possible de changer le disque dure facilement?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

vous avez un tuto : *ici*.
Vous pouvez acheter le disque dur sur ce site : *BricoMac.com*.
Vous pouvez aussi le faire réparer chez eux.

Dernière option, vous faire plaisir pour Noël 
bad


----------



## LauraD (6 Décembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup.
Quand je vois le prix des disques dur, je me demande effectivement si il n'est pas preferable de me faire plaisir pour noel 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------

Surtout que je ne suis pas sure si la batterie est encore bonne!


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2012)

Il est possible de changer les deux 

C'est bien un iPod 4G, le modèle Photo ?

Le DD est au format 1"8, mais aussi avec un connecteur identique à ceux des cartes Flash.

En cherchant un peu je suis tombé sur ce témoignage en japonais, grossièrement traduit par Google.

Il est possible d'utiliser une carte SD avec un adapteur adequat,  l'adaptateur DeLOCK SDXC / SDHC / SD.







Et apparemment on retrouve le même chez matériel.net.

Ce n'est pas bien cher et après tu peux choisir une carte SD de la taille que tu veux (de 4 à 64 Go, peut-être plus).

Double avantage : les accès seront plus rapides, il sera moins sensible aux mouvements, et l'autonomie sera améliorée.


----------

